# Swedish: Reglerna



## Brannoc

Hej ny medlemma här

Vad är reglerna för att sätta verbet först i den här frasen ?

Tack.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"En dag såg Roger en annons i tidningen"


----------



## AutumnOwl

Omvänd ordföljd används när subjektet inte kommer först i satsen. 
Omvänd ordföljd
Ordföljd 6 – Omvänd ordföljd
(Verbet i satsen är såg, det kommer alltid på andra plats, Roger är subjekt och en dag är adverbial.)


----------



## Brannoc

Tack och mycket intressant, eftersom det är något jag aldrig hört talas om tidigare. Är det något som skulle vara irriterande för svenskar att höra, eller skulle det vara acceptabelt eftersom någon inte är svensk?

Jag tror från ljudet av det lägger tonvikten på en dag? Om så är fallet, kan det blir förstås som en (speciell) dag ....?

Finns det några liknande ovanliga ordordningar eller meningar på engelska som är svårt för svenskar att förstå också ?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Svenskan är rätt accepterande när det gäller ordföljden, så länge verbet kommer på andra plats. Det man vill framhäva är det som kommer först. En dag .... behöver inte betyda att det är en speciell dag, det kan likväl handla om en typisk dag, ett sätt att börja en berättelse. Den första meningen nedan är ett konstaterande av fakta, medan de andra kan vara en början på en historia.

Roger såg en annons i tidningen en dag.
En dag såg Roger en annons i tidningen.
I tidningen såg Roger en annons en dag.
En annons såg Roger en dag i tidningen.
I tidningen en dag såg Roger en annons.


----------



## Brannoc

Tacka det var mycket intressant, för det första tror jag inte att det finns någon jämförelse med engelska. Eftersom jag kan förstå resten som det är sunt förnuft men det var den fjärde meningen som fick mig att skratta och till och med nu lämnar jag mig lite förbryllad och lät som en annons i tidningen såg Roger en dag, som fick mig att tro att det var den senaste typen av Spionprogram eller något ! 


Jag tror att problemet i det fjärde exemplet är den ordstavliga användningen av ordsagen, och antar den verkliga meningen att det är "ett tillkännagivande fångat Rogers uppmärksamhet en dag i tidningen"?


Följaktligen gjorde jag lite forsking och fann att det här är en mycket viktig punkt att verkligen komma ihåg eftersom det kan irritera många människor som är det sista som är avsedd, så finns det något sätt att veta när man ska använda denna ordorder i förväg ?


Under tiden kommer jag alltid att använda ditt första exempel för att vara säker !


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Brannoc said:


> Tacka det var mycket intressant, för det första tror jag inte att det finns någon jämförelse med engelska. Eftersom jag kan förstå resten som det är sunt förnuft men det var den fjärde meningen som fick mig att skratta och till och med nu lämnar jag mig lite förbryllad och lät som en annons i tidningen såg Roger en dag, som fick mig att tro att det var den senaste typen av Spionprogram eller något !
> 
> 
> Jag tror att problemet i det fjärde exemplet är den ordstavliga användningen av ordsagen, och antar den verkliga meningen att det är "ett tillkännagivande fångat Rogers uppmärksamhet en dag i tidningen"?
> 
> 
> Följaktligen gjorde jag lite forsking och fann att det här är en mycket viktig punkt att verkligen komma ihåg eftersom det kan irritera många människor som är det sista som är avsedd, så finns det något sätt att veta när man ska använda denna ordorder i förväg ?
> 
> 
> Under tiden kommer jag alltid att använda ditt första exempel för att vara säker !


Hej Brannoc! Det finns faktiskt en hel del jämförelser med engelska, till och med i modern engelska använder man ibland omvänd ordföljd, som av lingvisterna kallas V2-ordföljd, eftersom verbet alltid kommer på andra positionen. Beskrivningen som Autumnowl länkade till var mycket pedagogisk, men jag vill också länka till engelska Wikipedias artikel om detta eftersom man där ger många historiska och några moderna exempel, och jag har lånat därifrån samt hittat på ett eget exempel:

Here comes the bus! Här kommer bussen!
Scattered all over the Mail are adverts for Viagra, sex toys and S&M apparel, but under no circumstances would you find anything like that in the Telegraph! *)

*: disregard any factual errors, this is me inventing samples! <grin>

På internet hittade jag också en blogg på engelska om svensk ordföljd och annan grammatik, den finns på nättidningen The Locals webbsajt. 



AutumnOwl said:


> En annons såg Roger en dag i tidningen


Jag kan hålla med om att denna meningen ter sig onaturlig - här har vi framhävt objektet genom att sätta det först, men det har ingen ytterligare beskrivning som meriterar framhävningen. Vi kan fortfarande förstå logiskt att det är Roger som såg annonsen, men meningen ter sig ändå onaturlig. Om vi ändrar den lite blir den mer acceptabel:

En annons för Viagra såg Roger en dag i tidningen, sedan ringde han sin vårdcentral och bad om ett recept.


----------



## Brannoc

Tack för förklaringen Wilma, men tyvärr som engelsk grammatik var aldrig min starka punkt Jag tror att jag kommer att hålla fast vid den säkra versionen som jag nämnde tidigare eftersom jag inte vill bli arresterad för spionage.

Medan jag tänker på det, har ordet "tack" har alltid ser ute en liten bit abrupt till mig och varför som jag är engelsk på en tillfälle för länge sedan i en svensk diskussionsgrupp, låtsades jag vet ingenting genom att säga "Tacka du" som det var lite mer artiga. Jag tillade också att det skulle göra en bra titel till en sång "Tacka du, Wacka du, Tacka du, Wacka du mm ...." men det var just lite senare när jag upptäckte brevet W var inte på svenska, och det var inget svar allt jag kan tänka på är att de var artiga från medlidande.

Vad landets humor tycker du är närmast till svenska? Jag tycker att svenska är närmast min som jag ha lyssnat till exempel på många episoder av "Interesse Clubben" men de altid prata så snabbt 

För övrigt, vet du var jag kan hitta några svenska ljudböcker där man kan höra och läsa texten som talas samtidigt ?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Brannoc said:


> Tack för förklaringen Wilma, men tyvärr som engelsk grammatik var aldrig min starka punkt Jag tror att jag kommer att hålla fast vid den säkra versionen som jag nämnde tidigare eftersom jag inte vill bli arresterad för spionage.


Hehe, i Sverige lär du knappast bli arresterad för spionage, men du blir ju klart klassad som nybörjare på svenska om du använder fel ordföljd!


Brannoc said:


> Finns det några liknande ovanliga ordordningar eller meningar på engelska som är svårt för svenskar att förstå också ?


Absolut! Det är mycket svårt för svenskar att förstå att engelskan faktiskt KAN ha omvänd ordföljd, som i exemplen jag visade. Dessutom kan det ibland vara svårt för svenskar att se om två ord hör ihop som ett sammansatt ord eller om de ska översättas var för sig, och ibland blir det tokigt vid översättning: complicated diabetes patients - är det patienter med komplicerad diabetes eller komplicerade patienter med diabetes - en viss skillnad! ;-)



Brannoc said:


> Medan jag tänker på det, har ordet "tack" har alltid ser ute en liten bit abrupt till mig och varför som jag är engelsk på en tillfälle för länge sedan i en svensk diskussionsgrupp, låtsades jag vet ingenting genom att säga "Tacka du" som det var lite mer artiga. Jag tillade också att det skulle göra en bra titel till en sång "Tacka du, Wacka du, Tacka du, Wacka du mm ...." men det var just lite senare när jag upptäckte brevet W var inte på svenska, och det var inget svar allt jag kan tänka på är att de var artiga från medlidande.


Ja, svenskar är ganska förlåtande, vi rättar inte folk om de inte specifikt har bett om det! I talspråk säger vi sällan bara "Tack!", det blir oftast "tack så mycket!", "tack ska du ha!", "tackar!" eller "Tack [namn]!", för att nämna några exempel.
[/QUOTE]


Brannoc said:


> Vad landets humor tycker du är närmast till svenska? Jag tycker att svenska är närmast min som jag ha lyssnat till exempel på många episoder av "Interesse Clubben" men de altid prata så snabbt
> 
> För övrigt, vet du var jag kan hitta några svenska ljudböcker där man kan höra och läsa texten som talas samtidigt ?


Humor är en smaksak, faktum är att SVT importerar mycket av både engelsk och amerikansk humor. Själv föredrar jag engelsk humor i alla möjliga former, från Monty Python till Little Britain via Blackadder för att ta några exempel. Jag känner inte till några ljudböcker som även har text, däremot vill jag påpeka att många av programmen på SVT Play som är på svenska också är textade på svenska för hörselskadade, därmed kan du lyssna och läsa samtidigt. Titta efter ett T som du klickar i nedre högra hörnet av videofönstret! En humorserie som snart försvinner från SVT Play är "Må underbart med Tiffany Persson", det är 6 avsnitt som kan ses även utanför Sverige, men bara i 2 dagar till! Eftersom man inte får skicka videolänkar i forumet skickar jag direktlänk i PM istället.


----------



## Brannoc

Tack för länken som jag bara inte kunde sluta skratta åt Tiffany Persson tårar som kom till mina ögon eftersom det var så roligt att jag verkligen älskade det.

Jag kände genast igen honom som han var i intresseklubben, men han och värden i mitten pratade så fort och med så stark accent kunde jag aldrig följa det, så texten nedan gjorde det så mycket lättare. Jag har sparat alla episoder så mycket tack.

Denna typ av humor kallas i allmänhet "En känsla av det löjliga" (A sense of the ridiculous), vilket inte är detsamma som slapstick och varför jag alltid har förbryllat varför det verkar så lite av det online. En av de roligaste tv-program som liknar Tiffany Persson som jag någonsin sett, kallades "Dad's Army" som sprang för många episoder på 60-och 70-talet, min favorit är Uboat kapten episoden, så jag ska skicka du två länkar som täcker denna stora erfarenhet av en känsla av det löjliga ....


----------



## Swedish Anna

Ett litet tips om du tycker att bara "tack" känns kort och abrupt: Du kan säga "Tack ska du ha!"/"Tack ska ni ha!" eller "Tack så mycket", "Stort tack" - eller "Tackar", som är lite gubbigt.
Tack för mig!


----------



## Brannoc

Tacka du för detta. En rolig tanke korsade mig är hur fransmännen och italienmännen kan vara ibland så mycket romantiska till damerna med sina svar att tacka dig, men jag vet inte om det här är fallet med Svenska män i gengäld ?

Till exempel....

Enchanté, c'est très gentil de ta part aussi, vraiment c’est rien de tout, je te souhaite une tres bonne journee, à bientôt, ravi de te rencontrer, c’est tous mon plaisir naturellement....

Sei molto gentile, senza di te la mia vita non avrà senso, tu sei la ragione per cui vivo, spero che ci ritroveremo di nuovo ....


----------



## Swedish Anna

Nej, svenska män är inte speciellt romantiska


----------

